# Installing AC Delco pcv valve hose..anyone?



## Eyesis (Aug 20, 2019)

go to 1:44


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Slice the hose with a razor blade. And screwdriver to pry the sliced area.


----------

